# good web page?



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I found this web page: Slides on how what a dog eats affects his digestive system. What do you all think of it?


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I have no idea if the science is correct, but I've certainly seen the trends it seeks to explain - like why older dogs who have been fed kibble for most of their lives have more difficulty transitioning.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I got to #6 and quit! I was to bored with it! Ugh I am bad! Sorry cant get through the whole thing! I need something I really really like . I just dont like this hmmm to text book like I suppose!


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Inpresive. Repeats a lot of information you also see posted here on this forum.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I noticed that it says a lot of the same thing as is said here, but I figured it would be another site that would support that information.
It is a tad dry, maybe that's why they made it so you can choose the page you want.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Its actually pretty cool! I skipped over 2-10 but after that it got pretty good! Im gunna keep it under bookmark so that I can give it to any family/friends who ask on fbook and such!


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

Celt said:


> I found this web page: Slides on how what a dog eats affects his digestive system. What do you all think of it?


I thought it was a very interesting and informative read - thank you!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I think it's pretty informative. As mentioned, it goes along with most of what is said here. 
A big dry, but not bad.


----------

